# MCAT For 3rd Time.



## annie khan

Assalam U Alaikum all !!
I got 82 % aggregate.And there is no chance in gov. med college.So I am planning to give MCAT for 3rd time.I am very very confused.What should I do ? My father wants me to do private MBBS but I hate private med colleges.This is against my will.Need your suggestions badly.I want to get admission gov med colleges ... !!


----------



## aleeha

dear Annie!!! what's about your score in mcat for 1st time???????


----------



## annie khan

for its time,735 and 2nd time, 875.


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz

dont do this again and again ..... i am also a repeater and repeating fsc or mcat is not easy  if merit rises next year to 85 and you will get some points less then what will u do ???? these are possibilites... private sectors are not as bad as you think... you got a great one aggregate ... apply to CMH and enjoy  best degree ever... just faith in ALLAH .... trust IN ALLAH .... consult HIM  and listen to your father


----------



## annie khan

Aiman Shahbaz said:


> dont do this again and again ..... i am also a repeater and repeating fsc or mcat is not easy  if merit rises next year to 85 and you will get some points less then what will u do ???? these are possibilites... private sectors are not as bad as you think... you got a great one aggregate ... apply to CMH and enjoy  best degree ever... just faith in ALLAH .... trust IN ALLAH .... consult HIM  and listen to your father


U r right.But I dont want a lot of burden on my Father.He said that he can pay my fee but he is supporting 3 more families.I want to try one more time and besides this,I will take admission in another field maybe bsc,bs !! so I will not waste my another year in case I dont get admission 3rd time.
U r repeating 2nd time ???


----------



## aaisha

annie u sure will improve INSHA ALLAH ,IF u try it for the 3rd time..but it will be a tough time..are you ready for that?? if yes then go for it !!!

- - - Updated - - -

its not the preparation that is tough ..its the time that u will have to pass!!


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz

annie you are right same is the case with me.... but my father can manage but with difficulties but i am not ready to repeat again and dont want to do anything else ....  no i repeated FSC AND MCAT only for 1 time :/ and that was most difficult time i've ever ever faced :/ not because of people just because of that FEAR that what will happen :/ its worst feeling  and in mcat i coulnt manage time and you know its very hard for me AS I just got 72 % aggregate :/ i know i improved alot in FSC bt its now good for nothing :/

- - - Updated - - -

couldn't *


----------



## annie khan

aaisha said:


> annie u sure will improve INSHA ALLAH ,IF u try it for the 3rd time..but it will be a tough time..are you ready for that?? if yes then go for it !!!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> its not the preparation that is tough ..its the time that u will have to pass!!


Always ready !!! But very very confused !! I dont care for people but I am worry for wasting one more year.

- - - Updated - - -

@aiman !!
so what will you do ? Private med college ???? I am not interested in bsc at all but i should have 2nd option.
And yes main thing is entry test .. one should work hard for et !!


----------



## lightbeam

annie if u have potential then go for it but first of all u have believe to yourself that u do it easily with the help of Allah my friend give test 3rd time this year and he score 1028 first time he score 750 second time he score 861 now he score 1028 i asked him who u cold do that your are not bored by reading the same for 3 year he said i know i can do it that why i take chance he told me one awesome maxim if u want to procure any thing then u have to sacrifice another thing for it that why i sacrifice my year no doubt it is difficult but if u have strong believe that u can do it then u can:thumbsup::thumbsup: best of luck

- - - Updated - - -

and one thing more never think what will be merit next year always think i have to score 1000+


----------



## aaisha

i think annie you will make it this time INSHA ALLAH.. and then the wastage of time wont matter..
instead of getting into smthng else like bsc etc due to frustration , go for the test again with full concentration.

- - - Updated - - -

and dont be confused ..you seem to be a good student ..you can easily cross 1000 this time .INSHA ALLAH!


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz

@annie yap i m trying to get admission in BDS in FMH  its really nice college... can't do MBBS as aggregate is low and i dont want to do MBBS from AKhtar saeed or UOL  
just concentrate on those mistakes which u did in past .... low aim is a crime and i did this crime ... my aim was low but i am intelligent (as my class fellows says )  so 1050 that should b your aim  MAY your all dreams come true ... pray for me too ....
yeah bsc or anything elsee ... its just so frustrating things ... DPT D PHARM these all are just wasting of time ... bsc is better than all these new things like bs optemetry, audiology even biotechnolgy ...... be calm and best of luckk


----------



## annie khan

@light beam .. Thanks.I hope that I will get 1000+ marks as your friend .. !!
@aaisha .. I m not interested in bsc at all but my fear force me to select something or I may waste another year


----------



## lightbeam

last time u boast up me now i boast up u never take care of other because most of them are not happy with other success and always listen urself :thumbsup:


----------



## annie khan

you remember ?? Well,thanks !! I dont care what other say or think about me.Main thing is I am not able to fulfill my parents esp. my Father's dream.He wants me to be a successful doctor but I failed.Thanks again.I am applying to fmdc also but after repeated failures, I lost trust on myself so confused alot !!

- - - Updated - - -



Aiman Shahbaz said:


> @annie yap i m trying to get admission in BDS in FMH  its really nice college... can't do MBBS as aggregate is low and i dont want to do MBBS from AKhtar saeed or UOL
> just concentrate on those mistakes which u did in past .... low aim is a crime and i did this crime ... my aim was low but i am intelligent (as my class fellows says )  so 1050 that should b your aim  MAY your all dreams come true ... pray for me too ....
> yeah bsc or anything elsee ... its just so frustrating things ... DPT D PHARM these all are just wasting of time ... bsc is better than all these new things like bs optemetry, audiology even biotechnolgy ...... be calm and best of luckk


all the best.Bds is excellent field.And yes bsc is better than all these new things thats why i select though not interested in it !!


----------



## aaisha

no ur preparation could be disturbed due to bsc..its either bsc or the entry test ..choose one and then give ur full attention to it..
every repeater gets an improved result..this is for sure!! so have full confidence!


----------



## ali3

i suggest you to take admission in pvt as merit is increasing day by day and u donot know what will happen next year, if you want to repeat make an attempt next year after taking admission in private medical college , some private college are way ahead of government lilke CMH, shalimar, shifa etc, this year may be merit remain static as reports says or increases few points so u have a golden chance to get in good private medical colleges, u donot know what will happen next year , if u have money go head, no wastage of time, u can earn this money by becoming a good doctor, u know that,


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz

you know annie my class mate got 932 marks last year and her aggregate was 81 %... she got admission in skeikh zayd lahore bt she didn't take admission because of same reasons that you told about yourself... okk after repeating she got 953 marks and 82% .... if she took admission in SKeikh zayd (which is now public sector ) that wold b good for her... now she is doing BS ENGLISH from GC  if your parents are willing then go for privatee.... ask your father... he wll help you  and every year private fee is also increasing  apply in WAH MEDICAL CLG ... its fee is lowest among all  all the best


----------



## annie khan

aaisha said:


> no ur preparation could be disturbed due to bsc..its either bsc or the entry test ..choose one and then give ur full attention to it..
> every repeater gets an improved result..this is for sure!! so have full confidence!


yes u r right.thanks

- - - Updated - - -

@ali3 and aiman !!
thank u very much.Actually money is not real problem.My father is biggest business man of the city but I am not satisfied.studying in private med colge is something like buying a degree secondly,it would be burden on my father.well my father insisted me to apply at fmh n cmh. lets see !! and thanks again .. !!


----------



## gull andaam

annie khan said:


> Assalam U Alaikum all !!
> I got 82 % aggregate.And there is no chance in gov. med college.So I am planning to give MCAT for 3rd time.I am very very confused.What should I do ? My father wants me to do private MBBS but I hate private med colleges.This is against my will.Need your suggestions badly.I want to get admission gov med colleges ... !!


if your matric and fsc is strong.. i mean more than 940 in fsc then u should take 3rd chance
otherwise private is not so bad.. m also a repeater but improved only 100 in fsc now my score is 900 ... its true, repeat is a very difficult procedure... but when u get reward then you forget all the difficult circumstances you faced
my cousin 960 in fsc... she got admission in 3rd time.. 1st time 870 in fsc 600s in uhs, 2nd time 960 in fsc 800s in uhs and 3rd time 930 in uhs and made the merit..


----------



## fearless9142

Assalamoalaikum !
you must try for the third time.......
i gave mcat for the 3rd time this year and got 998 marks
so have faith in Allah and try your best.

- - - Updated - - -



gull andaam said:


> if your matric and fsc is strong.. i mean more than 940 in fsc then u should take 3rd chance
> otherwise private is not so bad.. m also a repeater but improved only 100 in fsc now my score is 900 ... its true, repeat is a very difficult procedure... but when u get reward then you forget all the difficult circumstances you faced
> my cousin 960 in fsc... she got admission in 3rd time.. 1st time 870 in fsc 600s in uhs, 2nd time 960 in fsc 800s in uhs and 3rd time 930 in uhs and made the merit..


900 marks in fsc are enough to have admission........if u have good marks in matric.


----------



## medenthusiast

annie khan said:


> assalam u alaikum all !!
> I got 82 % aggregate.and there is no chance in gov. Med college.so i am planning to give mcat for 3rd time.i am very very confused.what should i do ? My father wants me to do private mbbs but i hate private med colleges.this is against my will.need your suggestions badly.i want to get admission gov med colleges ... !!


go fot it and always believe on yourself and remember people who talks are (jahil )jealous people mostly. God bless you and have a loads and loads of luck.


----------

